# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Kush po vritet në Kosovë?

## Irfan

Kush po vritet në Kosovë?

 :djall me brire:  


Përse u vra vëllai invalid i Ramush Haradinajt? Kush ishin ata që qëlluan mbi 25-vjeçarin Enver Haradinaj të gjymtuar në luftë në kohën kur ishte luftëtar i ushtrisë çlirimtare të kosovës, cili do të jetë fati i qeverisë së Kosumit? Përgjigjja e parë është se po ndodh një përplasje mes grupeve dhe klaneve rivale në kosovë. Përmenden Haradinajt dhe Musajt, histori atentatesh, përplasjesh e plagosjesh. përgjigjja për këto pyetje vjen nga historia e disa viteve më parë. Në kohën kur kosova përgatitej për të nisur luftën kundër pushtetit serb. Në zonën e dukagjinit, në Deçan, vend ku ndodhej fisi i Ramush Haradinajt në Gllogjan, që u angazhua me UÇK-në edhe Tahir Zemaj dhe Sadik Musaj në Strelcë, të cilët u angazhuan me forcat e farrk të ish-qeverisë të Bujar Bukoshit. Pikërisht për zhdukjen e këtyre personave është akuzuar vëllai i ramush haradinajt, daut haradinaj, i cili ndodhet në burg dhe pritet të dalë së shpejti.

Historia fillon në vitin 1998. Lëvizja e armatosur e shqiptarëve në zonën e dukagjinit në atë kohë u dobësua për shkak të largimit të Tahir Zemës, i cili erdhi në shqipëri dhe u vendos në mamurras. Ky ishte edhe grupi i farrk, që në shqipëri u akuzua edhe për trazira e ndodhura në shtator të atij viti. Në maj të 1998-s ishte bërë një marrëveshje bashkëpunimi mes uãk dhe farrk. Disa nga oficerët e ushtrisë, që ishte në vartësi të ish-qeverisë së Bujar Bukoshit, morën përsipër të drejtonin formacionet e UÇK-së, të cilat nuk kishin përvojë ushtarake apo lufte. Për këtë arsye Ramush Haradinaj u tërhoq dhe u bë zëvendëskomandant i zonës së dukagjinit dhe pranoi që Tahir Zema të ishte komandanti. Kjo krijoi një lloj ndarje dhe solli praninë e dy shtabeve. Tahir Zema ngriti shtabin në Prapaçan dhe ndoqi taktikën e kazermave në organizimin e forcave të armatosura. Ndërsa Ramush Haradinaj ndoqi taktikën e luftës guerrile, taktikë që e vazhdoi deri në fund. Në momentin e largimit nga drejtimi të Tahir Zemës dhe kalimit të tij në Shqipëri, në Mamurras, Haradinaj e quajti tradhti këtë veprim të tij. Kështu nisi një konflikt mes të dy grupimeve. Në atë periudhë UÇK-ja në zonën e Dukagjinit pësoi dëmtime në njerëz. Lufta kishte nisur të ndizej. Në luftime u plagos vëllai i Ramush Haradinajt, dhe vetë ky i fundit. policia dhe ushtria serbe sulmoi shtëpinë e Haradinajve, ashtu siç kishte bërë më parë me kullën e jasharëve në Prekaz. Haradinaj përdori taktikën e luftës guerrile dhe në këtë mënyrë mundi t'i shpëtonte sulmit të serbëve dhe t'u shkaktonte dëme këtyre të fundit, ku u sulmua në zemër të zonës së tij. Ndërsa lufta mbaroi, Tahir Zema ishte në disa forca ushtarake në Mamurras, së bashku me Sadik Musajn. Ky i fundit u kthye në kosovë, së bashku me brigadën mërgimi, për shkak se qeveria shqiptare largoi nga territori i vendit grupet e armatosura, siç ishte edhe ai i Mamurrasit apo ai i Laprakës. Ndërsa Tahir Zema u vendos në Gjermani, në Berlin. Pas kthimit të Tahir Zemës në Kosovë u fol se ishin Daut Haradinaj dhe Ramush Haradinaj ata që morën fillimisht për pyetje dy të lartpërmendurit, por që më pas u zhdukën. Daut Haradinaj është dënuar për këtë rast, bashkë me disa të tjerë, ndër të cilët edhe Idriz Balaj, që ndodhet në hagë me Ramush Haradinajn. në vitin 2000, kur Ramush Haradinaj u shkëput nga TMK dhe thelemoi partinë e tij AAK, ai shkoi në shtëpinë e Musajve në Strelcë, mbase për të sheshuar konfliktet, kjo nuk dihet, por është e saktë që Ramush Haradinaj gjatë kësaj vizite në këtë shtëpi është plagosur. Sadik Musaj dhe Tahir Zema njiheshin si krahu i armatosur i presidentit Ibrahim rugova. Me krijimin e Qeverisë së koalicionit mes LDK dhe AAK, me kryeministër Ramush Haradinaj, duket se u arrit një lloj pajtimi, kryesisht në nivelet e larta, të paktën mes Rugovës dhe Ramush Haradinajt. Tahir Zema dhe Sadik Musaj s'ishin më, por arrestimi dhe dërgimi i Ramush Haradinajt në gjykatën e Hagës duket se i ka hapur rrugën hakmarrjes. Kjo konfirmohet edhe nga KFOR, që ngjarjen e dy ditëve më parë në Kosovë e quajti luftë klanesh mes Haradinajve dhe Musajve.

Kjo ngjarje ka vënë në dyshim edhe vetë vazhdimësinë e qeverisë së Kosovës, drejtuar nga Kosumi. Ky vend duket se ka të nevojshëm një njeri të fortë (Ramush Haradinaj ishte i tillë), që të godasë klanet dhe grupet që, për hir të interesave që rrjedhin nga dëshira për pushtet, zona influencë, marrje nën kontroll të përfitimeve që vijnë nga tendera apo burime të tjera, nisin një luftë të tillë tepër të dëmshme për kosovën dhe të ardhmen e saj. vetë presidenti Rugova në këtë mes duhet të reagojë ashpër ndaj ish-njerëzve të tij, apo atyre që shkaktojnë veprime të tilla, në mënyrë që lufta e brendshme mes klaneve në kosovë të ndalet dhe të mos e dëmtojë qeverinë, por edhe vetë të ardhmen, ndërsa pritet dhënia e statusit përfundimtar. Kryeministri Bajram Kosumi e ka shumë të vështirë, sepse nuk ka forcën dhe përvojën e Ramush Haradinajt në këtë rast. Përgjegjësia më e madhe duket se i bie presidentit Rugova. duke pasur parasysh se Uka, djali i tij i njohur si biznesmen, flitet se ka lidhje me grupe si ai i Strellcit apo edhe ai që njihet si klani Davidoff në kosovë. Është koha që kosovarët të mendojnë përtej interesave për para, hakmarrjeve pasionante të tipit kanunor. Është koha që të gjithë të mendojnë se vendi i tyre kërkon të drejtën që i takon, pavarësinë, dhe kjo nuk fitohet me vrasje apo luftë klanesh. edhe nëse një ngjarje e tillë të jetë provokuar nga ata që nuk duan pavarësinë e kosovës, serbët apo shërbimet sekrete të tyre, është koha që të tregohet vërtet maturi dhe zgjuarsi. kjo është një betejë po aq e vështirë sa edhe ajo me armë kundër pushtuesve të beogradit. lufta për pavarësi ende nuk ka përfunduar.

----------


## Davius

Ne Kosove vriten ato te cilet c'liruan Kosoven dhe lehen te lire ato qe bashkepunuan me Serbet...

Nuk na vjen cudi se vete e kemi kerkuar kete, dhe gjersa kemi nje shpirt te tille qe per disa mijera euro vrasim vellane tone, nuk jemi te vetedishem..

Te ju them dicka nga zemra e plast:

Kurr ne Kosove nuk do te kete qetesi gjersa Kosove te udhehiqet nga keto pushtetare dhe gjersa te egzistojne qelulat e sigurimit sekret serb neper familjet tona dhe te blejne shqiptaret per disa euro...

*Do shkon kohe gjersa Kosova te behet shtet.*

----------


## GWENI

Davius sipas mendimit tend cilet jane ate qe bashkpunuan me serbet dhe cilet jane ata qe cliruan Kosoven.

----------


## Davius

> Davius sipas mendimit tend cilet jane ate qe bashkpunuan me serbet dhe cilet jane ata qe cliruan Kosoven.


Shume qarte dihen ato:

Ato qe ne kohen qe digjeshin dhe maskaroheshin nenat dhe familjet tona neper Drenica dhe neper Prekaze rinin neper vila ne Prishtine, Beograd dhe vizitonin Vatikanin e Papes...ja kush jane tradhtare...jane tradhtare ato te cilet kur UCK-ja filloi ofanziven kundra serbeve delnin neper gazeta dhe thonin se nese UCK-ja vazhdon te sulmon forcat serbe shume shpejt do te shpall veten ORGANIZATE TERORISTE...

Me tregoni vellezer si mund te quhet nje formacion qe me gjak mbron atdheun e tij dhe familjen e tij ORGANIZATE TERORISTE...a i mendoni keto gjera ju...

Ndersa clirimtare jane ato te cilet sakrifikuan gjithcka per hire te gjakut te pastert shqiptar dhe lane gjithcka per atdhe...nuk duhet te permedim asnje emer te gjithe e dijme forte mire se cilet jane ata...

----------


## GWENI

Davius.
Sa te kuptoje une tradhetar jane ata se gjate thuajse gjysmen e Kosoves vriteshin gra, femije, pleq, dhe digjeshin shtepi e katune, e ata mbajne zgjidhje te"lira dhe domokratike sipas tyre" e kame fjalen per vitin 1998, mesiguri me kuptoni per kend e kame fjalen.

----------


## ademur

> Shume qarte dihen ato:
> 
> Ato qe ne kohen qe digjeshin dhe maskaroheshin nenat dhe familjet tona neper Drenica dhe neper Prekaze rinin neper vila ne Prishtine, Beograd dhe vizitonin Vatikanin e Papes...ja kush jane tradhtare...jane tradhtare ato te cilet kur UCK-ja filloi ofanziven kundra serbeve delnin neper gazeta dhe thonin se nese UCK-ja vazhdon te sulmon forcat serbe shume shpejt do te shpall veten ORGANIZATE TERORISTE...
> 
> Me tregoni vellezer si mund te quhet nje formacion qe me gjak mbron atdheun e tij dhe familjen e tij ORGANIZATE TERORISTE...a i mendoni keto gjera ju...
> 
> Ndersa clirimtare jane ato te cilet sakrifikuan gjithcka per hire te gjakut te pastert shqiptar dhe lane gjithcka per atdhe...nuk duhet te permedim asnje emer te gjithe e dijme forte mire se cilet jane ata...


Ti po fyen me këto fjalë 75%të shqiptarëve në tërë botën!Ne shqiptarët kudo që jemi,"brenda apo jashtë" nuk kemi dashur të luftojmë!Lufta është terror dhe luftëtarët janë terroristë!Me pjesëmarrjen e vetëm 1 % të popullit në luftë,ne si popull i kemi treguar botës "demokratike" se jemi përcaktuar për demokraci(nënshtrim)!Pak është kjo e çuditshme,por është e vërtetë! Bota "demokratike"e cila për vedi, edhe pse me mbi pesë shekuj traditë demokracie, nuk ka pranuar të rrijë në robëri të askujt (luftat e ndryshme në mes evropianëve...etj) na mori lakmi ne për qëndresën tonë paqësore dhe na shpërbleu neve shqiptarëve(për robëri) të gjithëve duke dekoruar disa herë "Gandin"(kryetarin)vetëm.
Pasi një pakicë e vogël ishte ajo e "terroristëve" ata tani duhet të zhduken dhe qe,mbesim vetëm ne që e duam  (dhe e deshtëm) demokracinë evropiane(nënshtrimin) robërinë demokratike!E robëria demokratike është pikësynimi i qeverive të Tiranës dhe Prishtinës(por jo edhe e Shkupit)!

djalli,më i dashuri i Zotit!

----------


## Lule_djelli

Kur  ka vendose populli  shqiptar te jete i nenshtruar   KURRE.Ajo koha kur me propaganden e krijuar ne laboratoret serbe  e te derdhur ne trurin Kosovar nga vete presidenti  qe ne duhet te iu nenshtrohemi  Europes , botes......ajo do te mbetet si faqja me e zeze e historise sone kombetare, se  NE  ishim po ai popull qe luanim symbyllurazi  per deri sa na vinin  te rinjet neper arkivole te "vetevrare",ne heshtnim,na rrahnin e na plaqkitnin e ne  heshtnim se e kishim kryemadhin, me falni kryetarin i cili qdo dite  e vazhdonte melodine e tij hipnotizuese  per" paqen "e dhuneshme te cilen duhet  duruar,e tash.... edhe tash po  e njejta melodi hipnoze... le te vrahen se  ne jemi duke shkuar rruges se pavaresise me hapa te sigurte, pavaresi FORMALE,...Mekat per gjakune  te rinjeve ,per qdo pike gjaku i secilit shqiptar qe derdhet ne ate toke,ku ende sundon padrejtesia dhe ende eshte ajri i mjegulluar nga melodia e dhimbshme e nje kryetari kukull per nje pavaresi  qe  do te vie nje dite,por jo nga ai !

----------


## GWENI

Ademur gabim jeni shume.
Nuk ka qene vetem nje perqing e Kosoves ne lufte, po e tere Kosova ka qene ne lufte kunder okupatorit gjakatar shekullor.
Qka mendon ti, po te mos ishte bere lufta ne Kosove, Kosova do te ishte ne ditet e sotme.
E vertete eshte se Rrugova, kur i mbajti zgjidhjet e vitit 1998, kur me teper se gjysmen e Kosoves digjeshin shtepite, katunet e tera, kur masakroheshin :adams: ra, femije, pleqe; Rrugova i mbajti zgjidhjet dhe fitoi jo 75% siq thua ti, por 100% sepse vetem LDK dual ne zgjidhje, kjo eshte fakt dhe e vertete.
Ne zgjidhjet e para demokratike ne Kosove pas mbarimit te luftes Nexhat Daci u zgjodh si kryeparlamentar i Kosoves nga votat e Kthimit"Povratakut" edhe kjo eshte e vertete dhe fakt.
Edhe ne keto zgjidhje Rrugova fitoi me pak se 43%. Si thua ti LDK ka 75%. po ti kishte 75% ateher nuk kishte pase nevoje te beje koalicion me AAK, por vete do ajo LDK do e kishte udhehequr qeverine apo jo e vertete dhe fakt.

----------


## Brari

irfan..

shkrimi yt ishte i yti apo marre nga ndonji gazete?

----------


## dardajan

[QUOTE=ademur]Ti po fyen me këto fjalë 75%të shqiptarëve në tërë botën!Ne shqiptarët kudo që jemi,"brenda apo jashtë" nuk kemi dashur të luftojmë!Lufta është terror dhe luftëtarët janë terroristë!Me pjesëmarrjen e vetëm 1 % të popullit në luftë,ne si popull i kemi treguar botës "demokratike" se jemi përcaktuar për demokraci(nënshtrim)!Pak është kjo e çuditshme,por është e vërtetë! Bota "demokratike"e cila për vedi, edhe pse me mbi pesë shekuj traditë demokracie, nuk ka pranuar të rrijë në robëri të askujt (luftat e ndryshme në mes evropianëve...etj) na mori lakmi ne për qëndresën tonë paqësore dhe na shpërbleu neve shqiptarëve(për robëri) të gjithëve duke dekoruar disa herë "Gandin"(kryetarin)vetëm.
Pasi një pakicë e vogël ishte ajo e "terroristëve" ata tani duhet të zhduken dhe qe,mbesim vetëm ne që e duam  (dhe e deshtëm) demokracinë evropiane(nënshtrimin) robërinë demokratike!E robëria demokratike është pikësynimi i qeverive të Tiranës dhe Prishtinës(por jo edhe e Shkupit)!


Kete  qe  ke  shkruar  me  lart  po  ta  shpjegoj  me  nje  tregim  popullor  dhe  do  kuptosh  cfar ke  shkruar


titulli ,  bjer  dhe  nje  here  pa  te  shoç



ishte  njehere  nje   frikacak  dhe  pasi  ja  moren  te  gjitha   c'kishte   filluan  edhe  ta  rrihnin  dhe  ai  thoshte  vetem ..... 

BJERR  DHE  NJE  HERE  PA    TA    SHOHESH

ai  e  rrahu  aq shume  sa  u  merzit  dhe  i  tha  hemo  cte  shoh  ma  thuaj  


Te  shohesh  se si do  vdes  ju  pergjigj.

epra  kjo  esht  ajo  filozofia  jote   demokratike  mos  harro  se  gojedhenat  e popullit   vlejn  me  shum  se  cdo  gje

----------


## dardajan

[QUOTE=ademur]Ti po fyen me këto fjalë 75%të shqiptarëve në tërë botën!Ne shqiptarët kudo që jemi,"brenda apo jashtë" nuk kemi dashur të luftojmë!Lufta është terror dhe luftëtarët janë terroristë!Me pjesëmarrjen e vetëm 1 % të popullit në luftë,ne si popull i kemi treguar botës "demokratike" se jemi përcaktuar për demokraci(nënshtrim)!Pak është kjo e çuditshme,por është e vërtetë! Bota "demokratike"e cila për vedi, edhe pse me mbi pesë shekuj traditë demokracie, nuk ka pranuar të rrijë në robëri të askujt (luftat e ndryshme në mes evropianëve...etj) na mori lakmi ne për qëndresën tonë paqësore dhe na shpërbleu neve shqiptarëve(për robëri) të gjithëve duke dekoruar disa herë "Gandin"(kryetarin)vetëm.
Pasi një pakicë e vogël ishte ajo e "terroristëve" ata tani duhet të zhduken dhe qe,mbesim vetëm ne që e duam  (dhe e deshtëm) demokracinë evropiane.

ADEMUR

Kete  qe  ke  shkruar  me  lart  po  ta  shpjegoj  me  nje  tregim  popullor  dhe  do  kuptosh  cfar ke  shkruar


titulli ,  bjer  dhe  nje  here  pa  te  shoç



ishte  njehere  nje   frikacak  dhe  pasi  ja  moren  te  gjitha   c'kishte   filluan  edhe  ta  rrihnin  dhe  ai  thoshte  vetem ..... 

BJERR  DHE  NJE  HERE  PA    TA    SHOHESH

ai  e  rrahu  aq shume  sa  u  merzit  dhe  i  tha  hemo  cte  shoh  ma  thuaj  


Te  shohesh  se si do  vdes  ju  pergjigj.

epra  kjo  esht  ajo  filozofia  jote   demokratike  mos  harro  se  gojedhenat  e popullit   vlejn  me  shum  se  cdo  gje

----------


## GWENI

Dardajan mire ke theksuar kete

----------


## Davius

GWENI, shihet shume qarte se je nje *LDK-ist* i perbetuar, por mos haro se luften ne Kosove nuk e ka bere Prishtina, sot e kesaj dite prishtinasit e perbuzin drenicakun, thone kane dalur keto ta malit...

Kjo eshte shkaku pse edhe sot dominon LDK-ja ne Kosove...
Dominon se ka kuader, sepse ne krahasim me AAK dhe PDK, eshte formuar me heret dhe ne shume aspekte eshte me e fuqishme...

Por une nuk e urrej LDK-ne, por keto dite kam shfletuar do GAZETA te vitin 1998 ne kohen sapo filloi lufta ne Drenice e Prekaz dhe me disa intervista apo thenie te disa lidereve kosovar u zhgenjeva teper sa qe nuk mund te besoja se ato ate kohe kane thene gjera te tilla per UCK-ne...

Te te them une gje pse ka fituar LDK-ja zgjedhjet keto vite: Sepse eshte koncentuar aktiviteti i saj vetem ne Prishtine, dhe ne teper mire e dime se sot ne Prishtine jetojne gjysma e Kosoves...dhe ajo shihet me se qarte...

PS:
Nuk jam kosovar, por e dua kosoven me shume si vendlindjen time.

----------


## HoteL-MadriD

Shum Mire po Dihet..
Daja Hashim Dhe Daja Surroi.. 
Sepse keta kan lidhje me te gjitha..
Ok Po e bej Une kete Pyetje..!
*1)* _Pse Hashim Thaqi(PDK) dhe Veton Sulrroi(ORA) kur e vran vllaun e Ramushit, Enver Haradinaj nuk derguan as nje Telegram ngushllimi apo ndoj send tjeter por as nuk dolen ne TV te jepin ngushllime Familjes Haradinaj_  
*2)* _Zëvendës-kryeministri Salihaj, theksoj qe Sigurimi i Atdheut Udhehiqet nga Thaqi dhe Surroi.. Dhe nga Kush u vra Enver Haradinaj Apo Luftetar/Politikan te tjer?_
Nejse une spo e fajsoj as kend por thjesht keshtu i ndegjova lajmet..

----------


## astrit nallbani

kush te tha ty qe Hashim Thaqi nuk ka qen  ne tv , aj ka qen prezent aty dhe ka fol aty po keta te televizionit nuk e kan qit se ka pasur shum per te folur aty dhe koha ka qen e shkurt, e sa iperket vrasjeve podihet kush po i bon qart, poti qenke larg ketyre ngjarjeve, daja hashim e daja syroi nuk kan lidhe ma shum se rugova i yt me serbi, sidomos djali rugoves me djalin e sllobes, nuk e di bre bur qysh mundeni me fol keshtu per popull qe skeni dijeni hiq per ket pun.

----------


## GWENI

po Astrit mir e ke por pyetja kujna me i thane se

----------


## pejani34

> Shum Mire po Dihet..
> Daja Hashim Dhe Daja Surroi.. 
> Sepse keta kan lidhje me te gjitha..
> Ok Po e bej Une kete Pyetje..!
> *1)* _Pse Hashim Thaqi(PDK) dhe Veton Sulrroi(ORA) kur e vran vllaun e Ramushit, Enver Haradinaj nuk derguan as nje Telegram ngushllimi apo ndoj send tjeter por as nuk dolen ne TV te jepin ngushllime Familjes Haradinaj_  
> *2)* _Zëvendës-kryeministri Salihaj, theksoj qe Sigurimi i Atdheut Udhehiqet nga Thaqi dhe Surroi.. Dhe nga Kush u vra Enver Haradinaj Apo Luftetar/Politikan te tjer?_
> Nejse une spo e fajsoj as kend por thjesht keshtu i ndegjova lajmet..


hotel madreid    ,,, po ku po rrnon more ti a me at alkoholiqar podon me na bo shteta , qe kur ne jeten e vet ska luftu ,  kur zgjohet n mengjes me sy te ajura nga alkoholi , e nuk ju vjen mare mi shajt luftetart e kosoves qe kan lan jetima pa baba e pa vllezer qe ikan lan ne luft, e ky rugova i yt qe e ke qit ne foto problemin mat madhin e ka qysh me qu ni got alkohol , e mos te flasim per tjera sende se mos po e teprojm , ni njeri qe eshan luftetarin e atedheut , e qe shpik se kush e ika vra enverin etj etj . podihet kush na e dim ton  se kush , po ti qysh mundesh me than se hashimi apo syroi, , qeli syt se keta njerz si ju e shfrytzojn rastin e neper foruma folin fjal te ndyta ishajn luftetaret. mendopak edhe fol nga zemra .faliminderit real madrit nuk e kom per ofendim por pome dhimbet koha qe po e vonojm per kosoven , ninjeri qe epin niliter alkohol ne dit aj asht krokin , smundet asesi me qen normal.

----------


## HoteL-MadriD

> kush te tha ty qe Hashim Thaqi nuk ka qen ne tv , aj ka qen prezent aty dhe ka fol aty po keta te televizionit nuk e kan qit se ka pasur shum per te folur aty dhe koha ka qen e shkurt, e sa iperket vrasjeve podihet kush po i bon qart, poti qenke larg ketyre ngjarjeve, daja hashim e daja syroi nuk kan lidhe ma shum se rugova i yt me serbi, sidomos djali rugoves me djalin e sllobes, nuk e di bre bur qysh mundeni me fol keshtu per popull qe skeni dijeni hiq per ket pun.


Jo be ti daj.. sepse i kam percjell lajmet.. nuk eshte permendur as Emri HASHIM THAQI apo VETON SURROI ku eshte ai Thaqi qe i ka cmuar shum luftetaret?




> daja hashim e daja syroi nuk kan lidhe ma shum se rugova i yt me serbi, sidomos djali rugoves me djalin e sllobes, nuk e di bre bur qysh mundeni me fol keshtu per popull qe skeni dijeni hiq per ket pun.


Rugova: Edhe pse ka lidhje me ta Eshte PRESIDENT dhe e ka per detyr te bashkpunoj me te. Arsyea: Sepse Pa Serbet ne Smund te marrim as gje..  :shkelje syri:

----------


## HoteL-MadriD

> hotel madreid ,,, po ku po rrnon more ti a me at alkoholiqar podon me na bo shteta , qe kur ne jeten e vet ska luftu , kur zgjohet n mengjes me sy te ajura nga alkoholi , e nuk ju vjen mare mi shajt luftetart e kosoves qe kan lan jetima pa baba e pa vllezer qe ikan lan ne luft, e ky rugova i yt qe e ke qit ne foto problemin mat madhin e ka qysh me qu ni got alkohol , e mos te flasim per tjera sende se mos po e teprojm , ni njeri qe eshan luftetarin e atedheut , e qe shpik se kush e ika vra enverin etj etj . podihet kush na e dim ton se kush , po ti qysh mundesh me than se hashimi apo syroi, , qeli syt se keta njerz si ju e shfrytzojn rastin e neper foruma folin fjal te ndyta ishajn luftetaret. mendopak edhe fol nga zemra .faliminderit real madrit nuk e kom per ofendim por pome dhimbet koha qe po e vonojm per kosoven , ninjeri qe epin niliter alkohol ne dit aj asht krokin , smundet asesi me qen normal.


Dmth per ty Thaqi paska Luftuar?
Thaqi: ka ndejt ne Ch nje her tani ka ik per ne Kufi me Shqiperin, Shum leht eshte me i thon vetit Luftetar, kur ai si Hashim ska luftu i ka shti Ushtaret tjer te hyjn ne rrezike ai ka mbet neper Kufij kishe po ruaj dicka..nejse..
Pse Thaqi,Surroi nuk pijn Raki?
Ajo eshte gje normale e pij te gjith.. dhe ti e pin dhe une ect etc..
Nejse.. Rugova eshte NR1 ktu, dhe po dihet shum Mire se nga kush po vrahen popullata.. nejse..
Bye

----------


## Davius

> Sepse Pa Serbet ne Smund te marrim as gje..


Ej o hotelo... o dreq o problem cka ke thene more, a do mundet pak me qarte te spkegosh kete dhe s'po ma kap bash mire   :sarkastik:

----------

